
Intel Unveils Project Alloy Merged Reality Headset - davesque
http://hothardware.com/reviews/intel-unveils-project-alloy-merged-reality-headset-and-partnership-with-microsoft-for-windows-holographic-shell
======
davesque
Video of headset presentation linked from article:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Be-
MJxeCpvU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Be-MJxeCpvU)

